# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Lista e shqiptarëve më të kërkuar ne bote nga Interpoli

## Cimo

Tiranë - Zyra e Interpolit, me qendër në Lion të Francës, midis të kërkuarve nga shtete të ndryshme të botës, mban dhe skedat e 166 shqiptarëve që kërkohen për vepra penale të ndryshme. Prej vitesh vendi ynë bashkëpunon me këtë strukturë të rëndësishme, ku nëpërmjet secilës kalon informacion mbi persona apo organizata kriminale që veprojnë në rajon dhe në Europë. Në faqen zyrtare të Interpolit, gazeta Albania ka mundur të gjejë emrat e shqiptarëve për të cilët ekziston një fletë-arrest. Nëse në Interpol Tirana gjenden një numër më i madh që kërkohen, në Zyrën Qendrore janë përfshirë vetëm një pjesë prej tyre. Përveç emrit, në këtë faqe gjenden të dhëna të tjera për çdo të kërkuar. Përshkrimi i të kërkuarit, gjatësia, gjuhët që di, krimi që ka kryer etj. Pjesa më e madhe e tyre kanë dhe foto. Një numri fare të vogël të tyre nuk i disponohet fotoja. Midis tyre gjenden emra të njohur për Drejtësinë e shqiptare, duke nisur nga të akuzuarit si anëtarë të Hakmarrjes për Drejtësi e deri tek emra si Enver Dondollaku, Izet Haxhia apo Hamdi Haklaj. Sipas informacioneve që jepen nga Interpoli, shqiptarët kërkohen nga vite të ndryshme prej Drejtësisë. Një pjesë prej tyre është arritur tu lokalizohet vendndodhja dhe kanë nisur proceset për të kërkuar azil në mënyrë që të mos ekstradohen. Ndërsa për pjesën më të madhe të tyre vazhdon të jetë e paditur vendndodhja e tyre. Informacionet për këta u janë dërguar të gjitha zyrave lokale të Interpolit. Në momentin më të parë që ata do të rrezikojnë të shkelin në pikat kufitare të shteteve që bashkëpunojnë me Interpolin, do të bëhet arrestimi i tyre.

Lista e 166 shqiptarëve që kanë emrat në Zyrën Qendrore të Interpolit
Artan Muça, Bradashesh, Elbasan
Albenc Ago, Tiranë
Nikoll Ahi, Bercolle, Shkodër
Klodian Ahmataj, Përmet
Lavdërim Ajce, Bitinckë, Devoll
Fredi Aliaj, Fier
Sokol Aliaj, Fier
Altin Arapi, Vlorë
Alban Bajraktari, Lezhë
Besnik Balaj, Vlorë
Dashamir Banushi, Elbasan
Armando Begaj, Kuç, Berat
Lorenc Balliu, Pogradec
Avni Balazi, Librazhd
Altin Belulaj, Vlorë
Altin Bocova, Fier
Fredi Bracaj, Shkodër
Leonard Bracaj, Shkodër
Engjell Brahimi, Fier
Hair Breshani, Vlorë
Halit Bullari, Elbasan
Astrit Bushi, Laç
Bashkim Buzani, Cërrik
Petrit Buzi, Fier
Gentian Caka, Elbasan
Bedri Cala, Berat
Gezim Cara, Pukë
Arben Cauli, Lushnjë
Blerim Çelaj, Elbasan
Lefter Cenaj, Vlorë
Bledar Cerova, Berat
Vilson Çobo, Vlorë
Selami Çokaj, Tropojë
Besnik Çuedari, Skrapar
Gjergj Çupi, Mirditë
Pëlumb Daci, Tiranë
Fatmir Daja, Lushnjë
Dritan Dajti, Tiranë
Kreshnik Dauti, Fier
Sokol Decka, Fier
Cukal Delija, Shkodër
Fiqeret Delija, Fier
Nikoll Demaj, Shkodër
Plaurent Dervishaj, Durrës
Hysni Dervishi, Ersekë
Kastriot Dervishi, Berat
Arben Doda, Mirditë
Gentian Doda, Tiranë
Preng Dodaj, Mirditë
Valentin Dodaj, Mirditë
Durim Domi, Maminas
Enver Dondollaku, Lushnjë
Petrit Dushi, Mirditë
Artiol Fata, Skrapar
Kastriot Fejzo, Ersekë
Edison Fillolli, Kërrabë
Prendush Fufi, Mamurras
Zef Fusha, Shkodër
Ardian Garubi, Shkodër
Qazim Gishti, Lushnjë
Artur Gjocaj, Tropojë
Ndrek Gjoklaj, Tropojë
Arian Gjoni, Fier
Isaj Gjorretaj, Shkodër
Andrea Golloshi, Korçë
Ilir Govaci, Shkodër
Durim Gremaj, Fier
Sokol Guxha, Tiranë
Agim Hajdaraj, Tropojë
Hamdi Haklaj, Tropojë
Zylfie Haklaj, Tropojë
Ndue Harusha, Shkodër
Arseni Hasani, Tepelenë
Roland Hasani, Kolonjë
Selami Hasani, Fier
Vladimir Hasani, Lezhë
Dritan Hate, Korçë
Izet Haxhia, Tropojë
Xhevahir Hila, Librazhd
Bledar Hoxha, Durrës
Fredi Hoxha, Shijak
Gezim Hoxha, Rrogozhinë
Nazmi Hykaj, Shkodër
Arlind Hyseni, Pukë
Ylli Hyskaj, Berat
Defrim Iseberi, Kukës
Daniel Jakuza, Fier
Agim Kabashi, Kukës
Lorenc Kafilaj, Vlorë
Feta Kaja, Fier
Dritan Karaj, Fushë-Krujë
Gazmir Karemanaj, Fier
Spartak Kazazi, Kavajë
Sami Kila, Ishëm
Besnik Kishta, Cërrik
Romeo Koçi, Vlorë
Fatjon Kodra, Tiranë
Marin Koka, Shpërdhet, Krujë
Artur Kola, Lezhë
Luan Kola, Mirditë
Ndrec Kola, Pukë
Ilir Kondi, Berat
Osman Krasniqi, Elbasan
Roland Krasniqi, Elbasan
Artan Kronaj, Laç
Perikli Kule, Fier
Rafael Lala, Berat
Agron Lacaj, Shkodër
Altin lala, Tepelenë
Ndue Lala, Shkodër
Pal Lalaj, Pukë
Joni Lamaj, Tepelenë
Përparim Lamnica, Tropojë
Gjovalin Lesi, Mirditë
Artan Leskaj, Vlorë
Hasan Liçaj, Vlorë
Arsim Lita, Kukës
Hajdar Llani, Krujë
Eridval Llapi, Fier
Agustin Lleshaj, Mirditë
Ertlan Luari, Berat
Bardh Lula, Lezhë
Theodhor Lulo, Korçë
Edison Lumi, Korçë
Festim Lushi, Fushë-Krujë
Preng Lushi, Pukë
Amdi Luzi, Kuçovë
Aleks Marku, Lezhë
Pal Marku, Lezhë
Perikli Marku, Shkodër
Zef Marku, Shkodër
Ferit Memaj, Pukë
Kristo Memaj, Pukë
Fatos Merkaj, Vlorë
Ilir mernicaj, Fier
Antonin Micaj, Shkodër
Sajmir Muça, Kavajë
Përparim Muhameti, Përmet
Sajmir Mustafallari, Skrapar
Adriatik Myrta, Elbasan
Nikollaq Naci, Fier
Arjan Nallbani, Tiranë
Pëllumb Narkaj, Shkodër
Dod Ndoci, Shkodër
Eduart Neimi, Berat
Bib Nikja, Shkodër
Mark Nikolli, Mirditë
Nikoll Nikolli, Pukë
Konstandin Nishku, Gramsh
Zenel Onjea, Gjirokastër
Ismet Oruci, Kukës
Petrit Osmeni, Fier
Andrea Papa, Berat
Pasho Novruzaj, Vlorë
Vater Paplekaj, Tropojë
Ervis Pashaj, Fier
Viktor Pelivani, Fier
Ledio Pogaçe, Fier
Lekë Prendi, Pukë
Robert Preni, Tiranë
Vladimir Preza, Shkodër
Musa Produari, Berat
Shkelqim Produari, Berat
Shkëlqim Qosaj, Shkodër
Ardian Rama, Elbasan
Dritan Rexhepi, Vlorë

Albania

----------


## goldian

sa mire po ulet numri i te kerkuarve
se me duket ishin me shume 
apo keta te tjeret jane me poste tani

----------

